
It’s Time to Rethink the Workweek - mlboykin
https://www.range.co/blog/rethinking-the-workweek
======
dpup
I've always struggled with the 9-5 and M-F. It never fit my energy levels. For
coding, I'm often most productive in the evening. Mornings are often really
slow for me.

And with kids at home, a long contiguous block of time is almost impossible.

